# AutoSport International / Pistonheads Show 2011



## carwarpz

Just seen a competition online to win some tickets, nice to be nice and share!

http://tarmag.co.uk/competition/

Looking to be a big show! Who is going?


----------



## mattc

I'm going along on the Friday with work for free, result.

It is a great show with some amazing cars there


----------



## Pandy

I want to go with a few mates, anyone know of any 2-for-1 vouchers like last year? :thumb:


----------



## Phil_ip

AD8 is valid until the 31st, if anyone knows of any buy one get one free codes then post up here....


----------



## slapshot

You can get £5 off each ticket by using dicount code MS5A at the online ticket booking site
https://www.theticketfactory.com/ai/online/


----------



## adlem

I got 3-for-2 on tickets with the code AD5

Infact i ordered 4 premium tickets (the £37 jobbies) and it did them at £24.66 each + the £2 booking fee :thumb:

I'm going on the saturday and in the 12:30 live action arena


----------



## Dipesh

I'll be going as usual. It's a fantastic show.


----------



## wylie coyote

I don't usually blow my own trumpet, but as washing my car is delayed due to a burst pipe in the garage:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197653

Might help a few:thumb:


----------



## Griff..

Any more deals?


----------



## Ti22

I'll be on the Swissvax stand as usual. Thurs, friday and Sunday..


----------



## VIPER

No selling outside of the sales section please.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ti22 said:


> I'll be on the Swissvax stand as usual. Thurs, friday and Sunday..


See you there again then James  we are there proving detailing services on the set up days for Piston Heads.


----------



## MattDuffy88

I'm going this year again, bringing my Brother and 2 mates along too


----------



## Miglior

I'll be there Friday and Saturday


----------



## bazz

im going again on the sunday


----------



## way318

I'm going Sunday with my Bro-inlaw. Been going now for a number of years, great show.


----------



## tmitch45

I'm going again this year. It was really good last year. Especially the Caterham drifting ride-a-longs and the live show. Anyone know if the Caterham drifting is on this year?


----------



## SC4SC

tmitch45 said:


> I'm going again this year. It was really good last year. Especially the Caterham drifting ride-a-longs and the live show. Anyone know if the Caterham drifting is on this year?


Caterham launched a new car.

Also check out the Swissvax stand -





 :thumb:


----------

